# advice on hunting squirrels with a 177 airgun



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok so I would love to hera some helpful techniques and calls for hunting squirrels... I really want to get one until I get a 22 :sniper:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

You can use a regular squirrel call. If you can't find one, you can make one. They aren't really that helpful though.

There are a couple of ways to hunt them. OK, there are more than a couple. I like to spot and stalk, but if you set up around a group of nests you'll probably see some between sunrise and an hour after, and an an hour before sunset to sunset. Other times set up around where nut and cedar trees come together, if possible. Otherwise I would spot and stock.

Squirrels usually stop moving around 11:00 AM and start again around 3:00 PM (DST). The timing is a piece of advise that my grandpa gave me a while back, and it seems to be true. You can see squirrels in the lull time, just not nearly as many.

Remember to shoot them in the head whenever possible. If they don't present a headshot, just wait a bit and they will probably turn.


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

do you have any pellets that you like to use the most or do you just jump in between types


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

also, say I do find a good spot, will it matter if the blind doesn't have a top section or should it?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I usually use the Crosman Premier Hollowpoints. I like Beeman Coated Hollowpoints better and they shoot more accurately in my gun, but I'm running out and my Pyramyd Air order is back-ordered.

It just depends what pellet shoots most accurately in your gun. Find one pellet and stick with it.

I don't use a blind, but if you use one it would probably be best to have the top open so you can shoot.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Crosman Premiers...work well in my .177's and .22 cal but yeah...try several different pellets and use what's best in your gun. :sniper: 
I'd limit my range to the distance you can shoot 1'' groups...if that's only 10 -15 yds so be it. With practice your range will increase.

I've used several different squirrel calls over the years and by far the best are the whistles that imitate young squirrels in distress.
Mr. Squirrel and Lohman's MR. B'S Squirrel Distress Whistle are the two I've used with MR. B'S being my favorite. It will literally bring squirrels to me any time of day...sometimes to close...like jumping into the same tree I'm using as a back rest. Fox squirrels come in more often than grays...but grays will bark and give away their position.
Good luck!


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks to both of you...hopefully I'll get my first squirrel this year. good luck in your squirrel hunting adventures. If I have any more questions I'll postthem here.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

*For your squirrel hunting enthusiasim...Hizzoner would like to grant you a lifetime membership in the OSHS.  *


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Speaking of the OSHS, when does that contest end?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

1/31/10 and you're still in the lead.


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys, please enter your squirrels so I'll have some competition!


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't have any yet but they are really active mid winter b/c that is their mating season so i plan to get at least one at that time


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

squirrelhunter98 said:


> mid winter b/c that is their mating season so i plan to get at least one at that time


Sounds like pretty good squirrel contraception to me.


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

hopefully its correct


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I only shoot tree rats in the fall. Shooting during mating season could diminish next years crop! Also I would not use a pellet gun , unless I absoultly had too and even then make sure it is a hunting model and not some darn Crossman 7600.


----------

